# We've put up our Christmas Tree – have you?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

And the presents are wrapped ..........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great! Where do you start drinking it from though? Top or bottom?


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

barryd said:


> Great! Where do you start drinking it from though? Top or bottom?


always knew you were daft - you start at the top and keep going.

Once you can no longer stand up you just get one from the bottom.........simples!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

Put up. 5 indoors

Can't find the outdoor lights 8O 

To light up two more :lol:  

Will end up buying more

Then we will find them  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Dressed my shop window with one last week :wink:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

If Carlsberg made Christmas trees i would be more enthused about it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Going to look for ours tomorrow, and we will put it up this weekend (we hope....)

we still have lots of UK Christmas lights and so we plug those in, that way we are helping the UK economy surely.....?

If Sandra wants to borrow a few sets, just pop round - you know where we are.....

Christmas lights are one of the most enjoyable things for me - but they are less obvious here as shutters make it seem like every house is deserted (which they may well be as many of them are owned by UK residents as summer homes or rental properties........)

There are only one or two houses around here with many lights on display and they have a style entirely of their own, presumably the owners like them, but so far I have yet to find anyone else who professes to like them......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't care too much for outdoor lights

But I like to see them on outdoor trees, and our holly benifits from red LEDs, as the birds nick all the berries :lol: :lol: 

If I come over to borrow your lights Dave I might as well stay for Christmas :lol: :lol: 

sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At this time of year we like to drive through the council estates, they seem to have so much more money to spend on outside decorations :wink: :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No mortgage + rent relief + bye-passed leccy meter= money to spend on 100" tellies and zillions of garish lights.


Duck, pippin, duck as someone here on MHF will think I am being serious, non-PC, bi-arsed or whatever.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Put our three trees up yesterday,could of swore only took them down a few weeks ago.Well feels like it! 8O


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Karen put up our 6' one today in the lounge, 12" one in the conservatory, don't mind it so much but I am the one who has to climb the ladder into the loft to search out everything.

I still remember when I fell out of the loft several years ago and knocked myself out, I said I slipped but everybody else said maybe the whiskey had something to do with it.

Barry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> No mortgage + rent relief + bye-passed leccy meter= money to spend on 100" tellies and zillions of garish lights.
> 
> Duck, pippin, duck as someone here on MHF will think I am being serious, non-PC, bi-arsed or whatever.


Salt of the earth most council tenants.
Go and wash your mouth out!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I seriously like that tree Kieth

I'm wondering what the shelves are made of, I'm guessing glass

Maybe I'll collect wine bottles and build it next year

I drink white so it's down to him

It would be fantastic outside

Meanwhile we can't find those outside lights

They are prob on one of the five indoor Christmas trees

And we have a set of 200 LEDs left over

For indoor use 8O 

I just love Christmas trees

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Going to look for ours tomorrow, and we will put it up this weekend (we hope....)
> 
> we still have lots of UK Christmas lights and so we plug those in, that way we are helping the UK economy surely.....?
> 
> ...


Cor you must have a long lead!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Our house and next doors .......*


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tree now up with UK 4-way adaptors so the UK plugs can be plugged in, then on the other end of the 4-way adaptor is a French plug so it can go into the socket.....

Looks great with two types of angel on it....

plain white and morphing colour ones.......

Mind I haven't spotted the chocolate decorations yet and once the Grandkids get in here they won't last long.....










and our new Border collie puppy should learn the words on this picture I think......

Dave


----------

